# Yin's story (a journal from a fish's perspective)



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hello! My name is Yin and I belong to Miriam. 
She took care of me for 4 months, ever since 
the 4th of July. I love my life. I live in a 2.5 gal 
tank w/ my snail and several 
live plants.
I have had a heater, but I got sick so Miriam 
doesn't heat my tank any more but it still stays 
at the right temperature. So I live in peace 
and get fed pellets and Brineshrimp.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I am doing very well today, and waiting for
a clean tank. Miriam's due to do that very soon.


----------

